# suggestion -- have an area/forum for user manuals and installation guides



## garybeck (Mar 3, 2020)

it took me a while to find the owners manual for my Jotul F600.   is there a place to post it here so others who are looking for it can find it?   if not, it might be useful to make a forum that is just for stove documentation


----------



## webfish (Mar 4, 2020)

The wiki is the best place for manuals. https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/jotul-stoves/


----------



## garybeck (Mar 6, 2020)

webfish said:


> The wiki is the best place for manuals. https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/jotul-stoves/


thanks!  I was not aware of that area!

i do not see how to upload or edit the wiki..... ??    if that is possible i will upload the manuals I have


----------



## begreen (Apr 1, 2020)

The wiki area is in sad shape these days. We may need a fresh approach to this area.


----------

